# BBS wheels, chrome outer rim



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Yesterday I picked up a set of BBS alloys, the outer rim is chrome and lacquer and the spokes are paint or powdercoat, they are a bit of a state.


















I wanted to paint them a gun metal sort of colour anyway so wasn't bothered, I started sanding them today but the chrome is pitted in places with that black horrible looking mess in the pits (if that makes sense?) I've managed to get it pretty good but it's not as good as I want it.

This is as good as I've got it if you can actually see it in the pic.









What's the best thing to do with the chrome bit?

I'm guessing painting the chrome is out of the question?

Edit: I've tried various wheel cleaners, metal polishes, WD40 (don't know why, the can was next to me  ) various cleaners, solvents etc.

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

For the cost get them blasted then paint them . If you want re poliish the lip your gonna have to sand it out starting at about 240 right the way up to about 1200 then use polishing mops . From someone that used to mirror polish stuff for mine and friends bikes - get them blasted and paint them lol . Think blastings about 10 to 15 a wheel . See if you can get a cash deal


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> For the cost get them blasted then paint them . If you want re poliish the lip your gonna have to sand it out starting at about 240 right the way up to about 1200 then use polishing mops . From someone that used to mirror polish stuff for mine and friends bikes - get them blasted and paint them lol . Think blastings about 10 to 15 a wheel . See if you can get a cash deal


Cheers Craig, tbh I was thinking the same thing after looking at blasting prices lol. That chrome is ok to be painted then? No adhesion issues?

Tbh I like doing this sort of thing but I also know when I've been beaten :lol: I'll make a few phone calls tomorrow then.

nice afternoon sat down sanding in the sun though today


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Suns been ace hasn't it ! Yeah you can paint the outer im sure its not chromed just polished and lacquered . As they will be bare metal.you will.need to etch prime them., then prime and paint . Job done ! Keep us posted with pics ! You could probably get them powdercoated for about 25 quid a wheel inc blasting , someone said a place in Birmingham where doing 20 quid a wheel , city powdercoating i think they are , you can get a courier for 30 quid . But i like a bit of diy so id get them blasted and paint them myself &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, kept moving me bench into the sun  

Ok cool, yeah that makes more sense! I've thought about powder but I know I'm not going to be happy with most peoples work, I'd want to be with them watching lol 

Cheers mate, yeah will get some pics up


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If ive given any duff advice someone will correct it but its how I've done mine . 3 times lol . Apologies for all the full stops above my phone keeps putting them in randomly lol . Paint seems to give a nicer finish and is easier to repair later if needed . What car they going on ?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> If ive given any duff advice someone will correct it but its how I've done mine . 3 times lol . Apologies for all the full stops above my phone keeps putting them in randomly lol . Paint seems to give a nicer finish and is easier to repair later if needed . What car they going on ?


I've been thinking about powder or paint but I think I'll go for paint & seal them with a ceramic.

Going on my black Impreza gx, I've never liked my wheels so it was either this or another car lol.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol what colour you going with the wheels ?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Probably anthracite type colour like the WRX wheels. 

Basically a gx Impreza with STI wheels painted like WRX wheels :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Should work just fine then &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok so average price of about £15 shot blasted or £50 ish all in including a guarantee. Not a lot of point doing them myself really, I may as well work an extra few hours to pay for it. 

Didn't realise the missing centre caps were going to be so expensive though!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

50 per wheel ?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> 50 per wheel ?


Yeah, sorry not the set


----------

